# Flickr can't upload.



## alexandermjoyce (May 22, 2016)

I'm going to explode.... for some reason stupid Flickr won't let me upload any images saying they're 'bad files' whatever that even means.... 

Screenshot below for reference...  Thanks!


----------



## Peeb (May 22, 2016)

Did you try removing and re-uploading?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 25, 2016)

Sometimes the end of file marker is bollixed.
Try saving to a new jpeg.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2016)

Uh oh
Verizon?
Lol.  Just kidding
Hope you get it worked out.  I uploaded jpegs with no problem the other day.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 26, 2016)

just use this next time:

Flickr down? Current status and problems |           Down Detector


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 7, 2016)

I had some tiff files mixed in with a few jpg's and the tiff were rejected........could that be the problem?


----------

